# DIY Spray Foam Insulation - Does it work



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I've got a 20 x 20 attic I'm thinking about using the Tigerfoam DIY kit on. Doesn't have any insulation in it at all right now. 

Just curious if the two-tank kits I see actually have enough pressure to "spray" well enough to cover an area.

Craig


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

friend of mine did it. it came out good. It really works. 
Just keep the gun moving or you may put to much in one spot and run out.


----------



## mrm1579 (Jan 13, 2005)

Are you spraying the insulation on the underside of the roof ?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

mrm1579 said:


> Are you spraying the insulation on the underside of the roof ?


I could, think I'd want to seal up my airhawk vent if I did that. I was planning on doing the ceiling joists and the side of the drywall exposed to the attic.

Craig


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Team S.A. Blue said:


> friend of mine did it. it came out good. It really works.
> Just keep the gun moving or you may put to much in one spot and run out.


Awesome. Thanks.

Craig


----------



## mrm1579 (Jan 13, 2005)

''I was planning on doing the ceiling joists and the side of the drywall exposed to the attic.''

much cheaper and better to use fiberglass batts. I would use the spray to stop air leaks or undersides of metal roofs.


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

the do it yourself spray foam kits work great for jobs under 600 board feet. Anything beyond that I would hire it out. You would want to leave the attic vents both soffit and exhaust vents open to allow for natural combustion of the appliance and to remove the humidity from the moisture vents you may have terminated in the attic. The closed cell needs to be applied to the roof deck at about an inch an a half and should drop the tempratures in the attic to abient outside temps. Good luck and make sure to wear a fresh air mask or a cartridge style filtration device.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

what would 600 sq feet cost if you DIY...want to spray the bottom of a camp house


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

waterwolf said:


> what would 600 sq feet cost if you DIY...want to spray the bottom of a camp house


 Got a better idea for ya! Call me before yall start putting subfloor down.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

mrm1579 said:


> ''I was planning on doing the ceiling joists and the side of the drywall exposed to the attic.''
> 
> much cheaper and better to use fiberglass batts. I would use the spray to stop air leaks or undersides of metal roofs.


Fiberglass does not hold a candle to a properly applied spray foam. Not even a close comparison. Spray foam wins hands down.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

anyone here do the insulation (either kind) for attics professionally? Might need my (Houston) house done Rich


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

so where can someone buy this two part spray foam? Link?


----------

